# My Usual Morning



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I awake in my Procrustean bed, then don my Emperor's New Clothes and head over to the Mare's Nest in the Brown Study. Upon arriving I sit atop my Stumbling Block and apply a generous coating of Elbow Grease. I then depart in my High Dudgeon for breakfast, usually a Dog's Breakfast of Curate's Egg and Humble Pie, washed down with The Milk of Human Kindness. But first I must swallow a Bitter Pill. After breakfast, I leave in a Snit, heading for the Augean Stables. Once there, I saddle up my Horse of Another Color and go in search of Fun and Games and Smoke and Mirrors, and then end up at TalkClassical! A full morning.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> I awake in my Procrustean bed, then don my Emperor's New Clothes and head over to the Mare's Nest in the Brown Study. Upon arriving I sit atop my Stumbling Block and apply a generous coating of Elbow Grease. I then depart in my High Dudgeon for breakfast, usually a Dog's Breakfast of Curate's Egg and Humble Pie, washed down with The Milk of Human Kindness. But first I must swallow a Bitter Pill. After breakfast, I leave in a Snit, heading for the Augean Stables. Once there, I saddle up my Horse of Another Color and go in search of Fun and Games and Smoke and Mirrors, and then end up at TalkClassical! A full morning.


 Do you play a musical instrument? What's your favourite music genre?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I play the Horn of Plenty. The Music of the Spheres my favorite genre, filled as it is with The Same Old Tune and sometimes a Swan Song.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

That's quite a resetting of the traditional 3 Esses. Nearly beyond recognition. Possibly could describe the life of a librarian though.


----------

